# Northwest Cervelo Dealers?



## choppedsled

Hello, I'm located in Spokane and am looking for a Cervelo Soloist Team complete. Any advice on a quality LBS, even if it's days round trip from Spokane? Thanks


----------



## loudog

i've bought online from www.competitivecyclist.com with good results. you can also demo one from them and get the demo fee credited towards your purchase. they do a pretty damn good job for mail order.


----------



## rcnute

Speedy Reedy in Seattle.


----------



## kreger

gregs greenlake in seattle, their high end room has lots of cervelos in it right now, pretty sure i saw a soloist or two.


----------



## choppedsled

Thanks, I'll give them all a call and see what they have.


----------



## goneskiian

If you haven't bought yet another good shop is Sammamish Valley Cycle in Redmond, Wa. Great bunch of folks.


----------



## choppedsled

Great advice, I just picked up my black soloist team from Brodie Blackwell who works there. It was his personal bike and he maintained it to perfection. I couldn’t be happier with my purchase.


----------



## max hammer

it would be looong drive but talk to gilad at life cycle in eugene

www.lifecyclebikeshop.com

1733 Pearl Street
Eugene, OR 97401
(541) 686-2994

tell him tim the jamis guy sent you


----------



## maximum7

He already bought. 
See above your post


----------



## waldo425

goneskiian said:


> If you haven't bought yet another good shop is Sammamish Valley Cycle in Redmond, Wa. Great bunch of folks.


This is one of my favorite shops. They are nice and know a lot. Ive started going there for all of my repairs. If I were to bye a Cervelo I would get it from them. Its just too bad that I can't afford one, haha.


----------



## jax_on1

*Right Here in Spokane*

Fitness Fanatics off Trent in Spokane Valley.


----------



## MarvinK

Fitness Fanatics usually has a pretty good selection of Cervelo tri bikes, and some road bikes. They're also helpful and competitively priced. If you want to head over to Coeur D'Alene, I think they have Cervelo at Vertical Earth (again, more tri than road). 

Last time I was at Fitness Fanatics, they had a really good sale on 2008 Cervelos.

http://www.fitfanatics.com
http://www.verticalearth.com

If you're not partial to Cervelo, our local shop (www.bandlbicycles.com) in Pullman has some ridiculous closeouts on Lemond carbon bikes--under $2k.


----------



## MarvinK

If you want to head to Seattle, Bothell Bike & Ski has great prices and good service. Their web address is www.bikesale.com


----------

